# New Breed Of Zaire?



## Mobatic (May 26, 2008)

I was just curious what are the two new zaire that currently founded? I know one is tembwe and the other is? Does anyone have pictures? Just wanted to get a gimpse of it.

thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is all the Zaires that that I am aware of...

The big three/most popluar in colored text
*Kapampa* (the original Zaire :wink: )
*Kitumba*
*Moba* (Collected at M'Toto)
Mikula
Kalumba (Collected at Lupota?)
Tembwe
Moliro

Hope that helps.

Russ


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a Tembwe 








My friend has the Kalumba so I will ask him to send me some pics and I will post them


----------



## Mobatic (May 26, 2008)

Wow the tembwe is pretty nice.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes, it sure is. I have not seen alot of people keeping mikula, could they be one of the ones your referring to ? I thought they had been around a long time ago and then went out of favor and are coming back, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Mikula are new.
only 1 person in USA has them.
Kalumba where the new ones about 2 years ago.

The other 5 tembwe, moliro, kitumba, moba and kapampa have been around for awhile now.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

> Mikula are new.
> only 1 person in USA has them.


Can't be true I know of a Guy here in CO that has a group of them. Unless we are thinking of the same person


----------



## TNT Cichlids (Aug 26, 2002)

that picture is my male, he gave me 20+ fry. this month.

Tyrone


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Razzo's classification of Zaires is spot-on!


----------



## Mobatic (May 26, 2008)

TNT Cichlids said:


> that picture is my male, he gave me 20+ fry. this month.
> 
> Tyrone


The pic of the tembwe gave you 20 plus fries? Wow...thats good! You have any picture of the fries?


----------



## TNT Cichlids (Aug 26, 2002)

No pictures I still have them in the egg tumbler. I will put them in a 10 gallon tank this weekend.

Tyrone


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Furcifer158 said:


> > Mikula are new.
> > only 1 person in USA has them.
> 
> 
> Can't be true I know of a Guy here in CO that has a group of them. Unless we are thinking of the same person


I know a guy in PA with them.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Furcifer158 said:


> > Mikula are new.
> > only 1 person in USA has them.
> 
> 
> Can't be true I know of a Guy here in CO that has a group of them. Unless we are thinking of the same person


I find that hard to believe.......who imported them?

Only 1 import has come into the US (with 3 Mikula) and that was in December 07.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have confirmation from an importer that they are getting in two Gibberosa varients from the Congo. One varient is "Mikula" and the other will be a pleasant suprise to most. These fish will arrive in the states in early July.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Most already know that Kapampa's are coming in.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Staszek said:


> Most already know that Kapampa's are coming in.


Steve, I hope you will forgive me for being a little playful :wink:

This is exciting news! Wild fish are coming in from the Congo again and from collection points that we haven't seen fish from in a long time. That is awesome :dancing: It will be nice to see more Mikula in the states and hopefully we can get some great looking F1 fry in the future as folks begin the breed them. It will be interesting to see how well this "new" and very beautiful varient does.

Steve, are you going to be getting some more Mikula from the upcoming import?

Russ


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

My apologies, I meant no harm in my reply.


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

mikula fry in portugal:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cable-man said:


> mikula fry in portugal:


Congrats. Did you buy the fry from somebody or do you have a breeding colony of Mikula yourself. Either way, congrats :thumb:

Russ


----------



## tanganyika4ver (Dec 17, 2007)

Tembwe fry


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought 1 F0 male and 2 F0 females from holand, verduijn cichlids.
They born here in my tank.


----------



## starboard (Jan 21, 2006)

i have a colony of blue zaire mikula also from verduijn. (2males and 5 females)
At the moment i have a lot of fry
some pictures








and a sequence


----------



## *RhYnO* (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW! Those are some phenomenal pictures! :thumb:


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I can't find the words to express how impressed I am with your pictures!!! Please post more!
Thanks,
Daniel opcorn: :drooling:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are some KOOOL pics! I love those shots. Thank you for posting them :thumb:


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Very cool shots and your Mikula are beautiful.

Congrats


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!!!! I love the pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Very Nice Pictures


----------

